# Maximus Triple Crown Summer Series



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

We are holding two (2) Different Triple Crown Summer Series. An Oval and an Road Course series.

Each series will have five (5) races

Each series will have two (2) throw-out races

The racers that earns the highest points in their class will be the Triple Crown winner.

www.TeamMaximus.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

ROAD COURSE SUMMER SERIES

Winner will be awarded with a new Futaba 3PK PCM radio or a JR R1

CLASSES
Sedan Stock 27T

RACE DATES:
May 27th
June 17th
July 8th
July 29th
Aug 19th

Racing Starts 7:00 p.m.
Entry Fee $20

--------------------------------------------------------------------

OVAL SUMMER SERIES

There will be a Triple Crown Winner in both classes offered.

CLASSES
Stock 27T
Open 19T

Each winner will be awarded with a new Futaba 3PK PCM radio.

If an individual racers wins the Triple Crown in both classes they will be awarded with a $100 store credit and one (1) Futaba 3PK PCM radio. The other Futaba 3PK PCM radio will be raffled between all the racers that attended three (3) or more of the Triple Crown Summer Series races.

RACE DATES:
June 4th
June 25th
July 16th
Aug 6th
Aug 27th

Doors Open 8:00 a.m.
Racing Starts 2:00 p.m.
Practice Friday 11:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m.
Entry Fee $20 Per Class


----------



## sharkman (Oct 28, 2001)

Sounds great Heath,
I will be there for as many as I can.
Bill L.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

you can turn one over to me now that way i can save on batteriers lol


----------



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

*Time Change*

Please note that the start time for the races has been moved to 7:00 p.m.

Maximus


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

For those of you who haven't been to Maximus Raceway yet, it is an awesome facility and Heath puts on a great race. If you're in the area, you should def try and make it.

Hyperform Racing
www.Hyperform-Racing.com


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

The second round of the the Maximus Raceway Onroad Triple Crown is coming up on June 17th. The last race was a blast with an awesome turnout. This one should be even better!


----------

